# als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen (word order)



## screamerer

Hallo, ..

I came across the following example sentence:

_Du siehst aus, *als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen.*_

I can't understand the word order for what is after the comma. It's neither the standard word order:
_*Du könntest Schlaf gebrauchen*_

nor is it exactly the inverted order I've been used to thus far:
*Du Schlaf gebrauchen könntest

*
Is there any explanation to this?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## perpend

Where did you come across the sentence, screamerer?


----------



## Demiurg

The sentence is completely idiomatic.  If you insert "ob" the 'inverted' word order (verb last) is restored:

_Du siehst aus, als ob du Schlaf gebrauchen könntest._


----------



## bearded

screamerer said:


> Is there any explanation to this?


In order to render a comparative/hypothetical phrase in German, you can use (besides the ''classical'' als ob/als wenn..) a simple 'als' + subjunctive. In this construction, you should put the verb immediately after 'als'. Example:

As if he were (was) good: _als ob er gut wäre / als wenn er gut wäre / als wäre er gut.
_
The last formulation is very idiomatic, as Demiurg wrote.


----------



## screamerer

perpend said:


> Where did you come across the sentence, screamerer?


Hi. Here's the link: http://yourdailygerman.com/2012/03/12/meaning-of-als/


----------



## screamerer

bearded man said:


> In order to render a comparative/hypothetical phrase in German, you can use (besides the ''classical'' als ob/als wenn..) a simple 'als' + subjunctive. In this construction, you should put the verb immediately after 'als'. Example:
> 
> As if he were (was) good: _als ob er gut wäre / als wenn er gut wäre / als wäre er gut.
> _
> The last formulation is very idiomatic, as Demiurg wrote.


Thanks, very useful.

What effect would it have on the meaning if we retain the usual inverted form there?
_Du siehst aus, *als du Schlaf gebrauchen könntest.*_

Danke.


----------



## bearded

No difference in the meaning, but you would have to add ''ob'':
_Du siehst aus, als *ob* du Schlaf gebrauchen könntest._
The choice between possible formulations is just a question of style, in my opinion.


----------



## Demiurg

Nice website. It even answers your question. 



> What’s interesting is that this *als*, the *as if als*, is not annoying the verb enough to make it go to its not so secret hang out at the end of the phrase. Only if *als* comes as a double team with _*ob*_ or *wenn* it moves. It is important to know that. If your phrase starts with *als* alone and the verb is at the end, people will understand this _*als*_ as the *past-als *and they probably won’t understand what you mean.


----------



## elroy

The simple answer is that as nice and tidy as German word order rules appear to be at first blush, the system is not as inflexible as it may seem.

Another pair of structures that demonstrates the same phenomenon as _als/als ob_ is_ und/auch wenn_:

_Ich werde niemals aufgeben, und stünden mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege.
Ich werde niemals aufgeben, auch wenn mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege stünden. 
_
I wonder if this only happens with _Konjunktiv_ forms? 

_Und seine Zweige rauschten,
Als riefen sie mir zu:
Komm her zu mir, Geselle,
Hier findst Du Deine Ruh’!_

In the part above from _Der Lindenbaum_, is _riefen_ unambiguously hypothetical, or is it ambiguous?

1) as thought they were calling out to me (_als ob sie mir zuriefen_)
2) as they called out to me (_während sie mir zuriefen_)

Is it unambiguously 1), or is 2) a possible reading as well?


----------



## Frieder

I'd say 90% vs. 10%. You'd really need lots of poetic license to interpret _als riefen sie mir zu_ as _als sie mir zuriefen_.

Within the whole context of the poem I'd go 100% for No.1.


----------



## screamerer

Demiurg said:


> Nice website. It even answers your question.


Thanks, Demiurg.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> No difference in the meaning, but you would have to add ''ob'':
> _Du siehst aus, als *ob* du Schlaf gebrauchen könntest._
> The choice between possible formulations is just a question of style, in my opinion.





elroy said:


> The simple answer is that as nice and tidy as German word order rules appear to be at first blush, the system is not as inflexible as it may seem.
> 
> Another pair of structures that demonstrates the same phenomenon as _als/als ob_ is_ und/auch wenn_:
> 
> _Ich werde niemals aufgeben, und stünden mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege.
> Ich werde niemals aufgeben, auch wenn mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege stünden. _


Subordinating clause order is triggered only by _subordinating conjunctions_.
_Ob_ and_ wenn_ are among them, _und_ and _als_ not.


----------



## elroy

How is _als_ not a subordinating conjunction?

_Als ich nach Hause kam, habe ich noch etwas gegessen.
Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als es in Australien Menschen gibt.
_
I think the only time _als_ _doesn't_ trigger verb-final word order is when the meaning is _als ob_.

_Und_ is of course not a subordinating conjunction; my point with that example was that the word order (V1) is contrary to what would be expected (V2).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I think the only time _als_ _doesn't_ trigger verb-final word order is when the meaning is _als ob_.


I see what you mean.

There is a difference (arguably even lexical) between _als _as a phrase conjunction (_Satzteilkonjunktion_; example: _Ich habe Dir den Rat als eine Freund gegeben_) and _als_ as a clause conjunction. I understand _als _in _als ob_ as a phrase conjunction and _ob_ as the "real" subordinating conjunction. With _ob _being dropped, there is no "subordinating power" any more (cf. _Er sagte, dass er morgen komme_ vs. _Er sagte, er komme morgen_). The left-over _als _cannot restore it as it fundamentally retains the meaning it has as a _Satzteilkonjunktion _and cannot be reinterpreted as a subordinating conjunction.

PS: For me
_Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als es in Australien Menschen gibt._​is much more of an oddity in need of explanation than the OP's sentence because it extends the Satzteilkonjunktion _als _in an unconventional way and for a very special reason: Your sentence isn't really idiomatic. The normal way to say this is
_Es gibt mehr Schafe als Menschen in Neuseeland._​The purpose of the construction in your example is to allow different verbs to be used with the two sides of then comparison. Example:
_In diesem Jahr sind mehr alte Menschen gestorben, als Babys geboren wurden._​
Only this _als _is a true subordinating conjunction, this one not.


----------



## JClaudeK

@ screamerer
In deinem Link steht


> Thomas tut so, *als ob* ihm das Hotel gehör*t*.
> That would be correct too and it means the same but without ob sounds better and more elegant especially if you put the verb in conditional form.


Ehrlich gesagt, mich stört der Indikativ nach "als ob". Auch mit "als ob" würde ich sagen/ schreiben "Thomas tut so, als ob/wenn ihm das Hotel gehör*(t)e. *
Und das sagt die Deutsche Grammatik 2.0 dazu:


> *Standardsprachlich* steht in Sätzen mit _als ob_ der Konjunktiv II. Sätze mit _als ob_ werden deshalb auch als „irreale Vergleichssätze“ bezeichnet.
> Beispiel:
> Er sieht heute _schlecht_ aus.
> Er sieht heute _so schlecht_ aus, _als ob er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen hätte_.
> 
> In der *gesprochenen Sprache* wird der Konjunktiv oft durch den Indikativ ersetzt.
> _Er sieht heute so schlecht aus, als ob er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen hat._


_
I can't understand the word order for what is after the comma. [...]Is there any explanation to this?_
Die Erklärung für die Wortstellung ohne "ob" findest du hier: *Der Satz wird zum Hauptsatz!*


> *Hauptsatz: als*
> Eine Variante eines Nebensatzes mit _als ob_, _als wenn_ oder _wie wenn_ ist ein Hauptsatz mit _als_. Der Hauptsatz mit _als_ steht immer als zweiter Hauptsatz. Der Gebrauch des Konjunktivs ist hier obligatorisch.
> Beispiel:
> Er sieht heute so schlecht aus, _als hätte_ er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> There is a difference (arguably even lexical) between _als _as a phrase conjunction (_Satzteilkonjunktion_; example: _Ich habe Dir den Rat als eine Freund gegeben_) and _als_ as a clause conjunction. I understand _als _in _als ob_ as a phrase conjunction and _ob_ as the "real" subordinating conjunction. With _ob _being dropped, there is no "subordinating power" any more (cf. _Er sagte, dass er morgen komme_ vs. _Er sagte, er komme morgen_). The left-over _als _cannot restore it as it fundamentally retains the meaning it has as a _Satzteilkonjunktion _and cannot be reinterpreted as a subordinating conjunction.


 Your theory begs more questions than it answers:

1) How do you distinguish between the different _als_'s?
2) How does your paradigm explain the V1, as opposed to V2, word order? (_als könnte er das tun_ and not *_als er könnte das tun_)



> PS: For me
> _Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als es in Australien Menschen gibt._​is much more of an oddity in need of explanation than the OP's sentence because it extends the Satzteilkonjunktion _als _in an unconventional way and for a very special reason: Your sentence isn't really idiomatic. The normal way to say this is
> _Es gibt mehr Schafe als Menschen in Neuseeland._​


 Your sentence doesn't mean the same thing. 

My sentence was _Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als es *in Australien* Menschen gibt._

I realize you could also say _Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland als in Australien Menschen_, but I'm pretty sure that syntactically, that's just my sentence with ellipsis.

But my point wasn't about idiomatic wording.  We could use different verbs and my point would still stand:

_Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als man sich vorstellen würde.
Ich spiele öfter Tennis, als er einkaufen geht. _


JClaudeK said:


> Die Erklärung für die Wortstellung ohne "ob" findest du hier: *Der Satz wird zum Hauptsatz!*


 Ich stelle auch Dir dieselbe Frage: Wenn das ein Hauptsatz ist, warum steht das Verb in der ersten Position? (_Als_ zählt doch nicht als Hauptsatzteil...)

Und was ist mit dem _und_-Satz ("und stünden mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege")? Das ist eindeutig kein Nebensatz, wegen _und_, und _und_ zählt eindeutig nicht als Hauptsatzteil, aber das Verb steht in der ersten Position.

Ich hätte eher dazu geneigt, diese beiden Konstruktionen eher als syntaktische Ausnahmen oder Sonderfälle zu betrachten, als irgendeine Regel daraus ableiten zu wollen. Allenfalls würde ich beobachten, dass es sich in den beiden Konstruktionen um hypothetische Aussagen handelt.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wenn das ein Hauptsatz ist, warum steht das Verb in der ersten Position?


Wieso in der ersten Poition?
Davor steht doch "als". Das Verb steht also in der zweiten Position, wie immer im Hauptsatz.
genauso wie z.B. in "Wenn er das gewusst hätte, dann hätte er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen."


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Davor steht doch "als". Das Verb steht also in der zweiten Position, wie immer im Hauptsatz.


 Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich es für sehr wenig naheliegend halte, _als_ hier als ersten Hauptsatzteil zu betrachten. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste man "als" in eine andere Position verschieben können, aber das kann man nicht:

"Dann hätte er geschlafen" kann man umschreiben als "er hätte dann geschlafen".
"Als hätte er geschlafen" kann nicht umgeschrieben werden als "er hätte als geschaffen"! 

Außerdem: Wie erklärst Du das mit der doch sehr ähnlichen _und_-Konstruktion, die ich erwähnt habe? Du würdest doch nicht etwa behaupten, dass dort _und_ in der ersten Position steht...!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> But my point wasn't about idiomatic wording. We could use different verbs and my point would still stand:


And my point stands that this construction is the oddity in need of explanation an not the one of the OP. Look at the many meanings of the comparative "als", the second link above. Among the many examples, your construction is the only one where 1) "als" serves as a conjunction in its own right and is not part of a larger phrase and 2) "als" is subordinating.



elroy said:


> I'm pretty sure that syntactically, that's just my sentence with ellipsis


And I am pretty sure that your construction is an "trick" extending the use of "als" as Satzteilkonjunktion for the sole purpose of fitting in a second verb.


----------



## elroy

As far as I can tell, there are at least three different _als_'s, semantically speaking:

1) "when" (Als ich Kind war, habe ich oft gespielt.)
2) "than" (Ich arbeite öfter, als er Tennis spielt.)
3) "as if" (Du siehst aus, als würdest du spielen wollen.)

Let me know if I'm missing any.

Bernd, I believe we agree that 1) is a subordinating conjunction.

If I understand you correctly, you're saying that 2) isn't really a subordinating conjunction, and behaves syntactically like one only when a second verb is expressed?

As for 3), you seem to want to put it in the same category as 2), even though the word order is different?

My questions:

1) If 2) and 3) are really alike, why do they trigger different word orders?
-In 2), we could still accommodate the verb by saying like "als er spielt Tennis" or "als spielt er Tennis."  Why does the verb go to the end? 
-If 3) is similar to 2), why does it have word-final word order, unlike 2)?

2) Since 3) is semantically different from both 1) and 2), what evidence do you have for putting it in the same syntactic category as 2) and not 1)?

3) What about the _und _construction, which you haven't commented on at all?

Even if we were to ignore 2) as an "oddity," we would still see that both 3) and the _und_ construction have unusual word order.  Semantically, they both have a "contrary to fact" element in common.  Syntactically, I don't see how they fit into any of the established paradigms.  So far I've always thought of them as exceptions.


----------



## berndf

You still fail to acknowledge the core of what I am saying.

This _als _and this one belong to fundamentally different word classes. One is a _phase conjunction_ and the other a _clause conjunction _(_Satzteilkonjunktion_). Phrase conjunctions link clauses and clause conjunction link words of phrases within a clause. Satzteilkonjuntionen are by there very nature not subordinating because they do not relate to clauses at all.

In your 3), which actually also includes _insofern als_ and not just _als ob_, it isn't _als _that is subordinating but _ob_ and _insofern_, respectively. Being a _Satzteilkonjunktion_, _als_ relates to the words _ob_ and _insofern_ and not to the clause as a whole.

The only case where this _als_ behaves like a clause conjunction is the last example in meaning 1a which represents your second example in #13 and that is the oddity of this construction. And the explanation I offered for this oddity was this:


berndf said:


> And I am pretty sure that your construction is an "trick" extending the use of "als" as Satzteilkonjunktion for the sole purpose of fitting in a second verb.


I.e. the second of the to phrases _als _links has been replaced by a clause in order to fit in a new verb.


----------



## elroy

Bernd, everything you summarized in #21 was already crystal clear to me based on your clear explanations in your previous posts.  

There are still a number of facts your analysis fails to explain.  The questions I asked in #20 are important for determining whether your analysis is more convincing than mine, so I think they should be addressed if this discussion is to move forward.


----------



## ablativ

elroy said:


> _Ich werde niemals aufgeben, und stünden mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege._


Das "und" steht hier m.E. nicht für eine Konjunktion, wie es normalerweise bei "und" der Fall ist, bei der dem Subjekt ein finites Verb folgt (in dieser Reihenfolge), sondern für ein Konditionaladverb, bei der wie z.B. bei "deshalb" dem finiten Verb das Subjekt folgt, wobei eine andere Wortart (hier: das Personalpronomen "mir") dazwischen liegen kann.
_
Und ob ich schon wanderte im finstern Tal, fürchte ich kein Unglück (Psalm 23). _Hier ist "und" kein Konditionaladverb, sondern "ob" ist eine Subkonjunktion.

_Und wanderte ich auch [_"auch" als Verstärkung des konzessiven Charakters_] im finstern Tal, fürchte ich kein Unglück. _"und" _= _Konditionaladverb.

Version von Aloysius Winter: _Und müsste ich gehen in dunkler Schlucht, ich fürchte kein Unheil; Du bist bei mir. _"und"_ = _Konditionaladverb.
_



Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland als in Australien Menschen, but I'm pretty sure that syntactically, that's just my sentence with ellipsis.
		
Click to expand...

_
Ohne Ellipse (also ohne Auslassung von Wörtern):

_Es gibt in Neuseeland mehr Schafe als Menschen in Australien._ Wobei ich aber auch in Deinem Beispiel oben eigentlich keine Ellipse sehe.

_Mehr Schafe als Menschen_: Konjunktion bei Ungleichheit nach Komparativ,

während bei

_



			Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als man sich vorstellen würde.
Ich spiele öfter Tennis, als er einkaufen geht.
		
Click to expand...

_
es sich hier bei "als" um eine Subkonjunktion handelt, bei der wie bei "weil" das finite Verb dem Subjekt folgt._ 
_
Grundsätzlich gibt es eben *Konjunktionen *_: Monika ist hübsch, aber sie ist faul. _(Konj. + Subj. + finites Verb),

*Subkonjunktionen *: _Monika ist schlecht in der Schule, weil sie ihre Hausaufgaben nicht macht._ (Subjunktion + Subj. + ... (hier: Akk.-Obj.) + finites Verb, oder: _Ich spiele öfter Tennis, als er einkaufen geht. _
*
Konjunktionaladverbien* _Monika will in der Schule besser werden, deshalb lernt sie jetzt fleißiger_. (Konditionaladverb + finites Verb + Subjekt).


----------



## elroy

Danke für Deine Analyse, Ablativ. Du scheinst Dich also bezüglich "als" meiner Analyse anzuschließen, bei der "als" in "Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als man sich vorstellen würde" in dieselbe Kategorie wie "weil" gehört (also laut der von Dir verwendeten Nomenklatur eine "Subkonjunktion" ist). Was den Satz mit Neuseeland und Australien angeht, der war vielleicht schlecht gewählt, aber die erweiterte Version wäre "Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als es in Australien Menschen gibt". Zugegeben, das würde man wohl nicht so sagen, weil die beiden Verben gleich sind, aber mir geht es darum, dass das zweite Verb, sollte es eins geben, auf jeden Fall ans Ende des Nebensatzes gehört. 

Deine Analyse des "und"-Satzes ist interessant. Das hatte ich bisher noch nie so betrachtet. Irgendwie hätte ich dem Wort "und" - auch in diesem Fall - kein so großes "Gewicht" zugeschrieben. 

Wie unabdingbar ist das "und" im Satz? Könnte man den Satz wie folgt ohne "und" umschreiben?

_Stünden mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege, (so) werde ich (trotzdem) niemals aufgeben. _


----------



## ablativ

elroy said:


> _Stünden mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege, (so) werde ich (trotzdem) niemals aufgeben. _


Ja, klar, weil sich ja das konzessive Moment ("trotzdem") dann im zweiten Satzteil befindet, wenn es mitgeschrieben wird. Nur wenn es nirgendwo stünde, wüsste man nicht, zumindest nicht auf Anhieb, um was für einen Satz es sich eigentlich handelt. Es könnte ja sonst ein Konsekutivsatz sein. (_Ich werde nur dann niemals aufgeben, wenn mir alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege stünden_; das ist natürlich nicht gemeint.)

PS: Wie schon in Post 23 gesagt, kann "auch" ebenfalls wie "und" dem Satz eine konzessive Bedeutung geben:
_
(Und) Stünden mir auch alle möglichen Hindernisse im Wege, (so) werde ich niemals aufgeben._


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Dich also bezüglich "als" meiner Analyse anzuschließen, bei der "als" in "Es gibt mehr Schafe in Neuseeland, als man sich vorstellen würde" in dieselbe Kategorie wie "weil" gehört (also laut der von Dir verwendeten Nomenklatur eine "Subkonjunktion" ist).


Darüber bestand ja auch nie ein Zweifel. Was ich über diesen Fall behauptet habe ist, dass


berndf said:


> this construction is the oddity in need of explanation an not the one of the OP.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> dass ich es für sehr wenig naheliegend halte, _als_ hier als ersten Hauptsatzteil zu betrachten. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste man "als" in eine andere Position verschieben können, aber das kann man nicht #18


Dein Argument ist überzeugend.
Was da steht, ist also falsch. Eine Erklärung für das Ganze habe ich leider auch nicht.
 < ... >


----------



## elroy

Bernd, the sentence in the OP is obviously "in need of an explanation" because of the unusual _word order_, which is what this whole thread is about (and what my still-unanswered questions in #20 are about).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> and what my still-unanswered questions in #20 are about.


I am surprised you still think so. In my mind, all questions are answered or the answers follow trivially from this


berndf said:


> This _als _and this one belong to fundamentally different word classes. One is a _phase conjunction_ and the other a _clause conjunction _(_Satzteilkonjunktion_). Phrase conjunctions link clauses and clause conjunction link words of phrases within a clause. Satzteilkonjuntionen are by there very nature not subordinating because they do not relate to clauses at all.


to which you said it was crystal clear.

But maybe the conclusion from my hypothesis trivial only in my mind, and I should be more explicit:
Clause conjunctions belong to a sentence but not to any clause within the sentence. They rather "glue" clauses together. That they are not themselves part of the clause they introduce is evidenced by the fact that conjunctions that do not trigger subordinate clause order they don't occupy a position:
_Er verließ das Haus und sie schloss hinter ihm ab._
and not:
_*Er verließ das Haus und schloss sie hinter ihm ab._
which would be required, if _und _occupied a position.

By contrast, a _Satzteilkonjunktion _is part of the clause it belongs to. It normally does not occupy a position of its own because it is "glued" the another syntactic element of the clause.

In absence of the "real" conjunction _ob _in
_Du siehst aus, als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen._
the second clause behaves like an unintroduced one in analogy to
_Er sagt, dass er morgen komme._
and
_Er sagte, er komme morgen._

Furthermore, the re-analysis of _als _as a non-subordinating clause conjunction is blocked by the fact that _als _does occupy a position within the clause:
_Du siehst aus, als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen._
and not
_*Du siehst aus, als du könntest Schlaf gebrauchen._
which means that in absence of the word it is normally "glued" to (_ob_), _als _behaves syntactically like an adverb and not like a conjunction.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> the re-analysis of _als _as a non-subordinating clause conjunction (like "und" or "aber") is blocked by the fact that _als _does occupy a position within the clause (i.e. does cause "subject-verb inversion"):
> _Du siehst aus, als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen._
> ... which means that in absence of the word it is normally "glued" to (_ob_), _als _behaves syntactically like an adverb


(I've added a few words in red that may make the argumentation easier to follow.)

I find the above post a good analysis of the issues under discussion.  But there is one question posed by elroy (in post 18) that isn't answered by the above. Normally when an adverbial occupies "slot 1" ("Im Haus habe ich keine Katze gesehen") it can also occupy other positions ("Ich habe im Haus keine Katze gesehen", maybe "Ich habe keine Katze im Haus gesehen"; even unidiomatic "Ich habe keine Katze gesehen im Haus" is clearly understandable). The same is true of adverbial-in-slot-1 clauses that normally must follow a main clause: alongside "Ich habe kein Geld, deshalb habe ich kein Auto gekauft" we have "Ich habe kein Geld, (und) (ich) habe deshalb kein Auto gekauft".

If the "als" of "... als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen" is no more than just another "slot-1 adverbial", it remains unexplained (notes elroy) why it can't be moved to any other position without rendering the sentence total garbage.  (How important this observation is theoretically, I can't say; but it just makes this "als" seem like a "different animal".)

(This has been a long complex thread - I apologize if I missed something that invalidates my observation.)


----------



## elroy

Thanks for elaborating, Bernd.

As I said in #18, I think analyzing _als_ as an element occupying the first position is highly unconvincing.  Not only is its word order inflexible - which we don't ever see with adverbs - but semantically, it doesn't carry any sort of lexical meaning on its own and thus seems to be a function word (like prepositions, conjunctions, and articles) and not a content word (like nouns, verbs, adjectives, and adverbs).

Furthermore, how do you analyze the _und_ construction?  Surely, _und_ doesn't occupy the first position there, and it's clearly not an adverb.

To elaborate with examples:

1a) _als könntest du mit mir ins Kino gehen_
1b) *_du könntest als mit mir ins Kino gehen_

2a) _dann/deshalb/also könntest du mit mir ins Kino gehen_
2b) _du könntest dann/deshalb/also mit mir ins Kino gehen_

3a) _Dann/Deshalb/Also bist du mit mir ins Kino gegangen._
3b) _Du bist dann/deshalb/also mit mir ins Kino gegangen._

4a) *_Als bist du mit mir ins Kino gegangen._
4b) *_Du bist als mit mir ins Kino gegangen._

1-2 show that unlike _dann/deshalb/also_, _als_ has to come right before the verb (linearly speaking).
3-4 show that unlike _dann/deshalb/also_, _als_ cannot be used as an adverb in a _Hauptsatz_.

If _als_ in our sentence were an adverb occupying the first position, it would need to behave like _dann/deshalb/also_ in other syntactic environments, but we see that it clearly doesn't.

I see a clear difference, which is why I continue to see the word order in the OP as an exception, and the _und_ sentence suggests to me that there may be something about hypotheticals that allows V1 word order.

(Dan, I wrote my post before reading yours.  I see that you echo what I said about word order.)


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> If the "als" of "... als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen" is no more than just another "slot-1 adverbial"


I stopped short of calling it an. I only said to behaved like (in the sense of similar to) an adverb.



elroy said:


> I see a clear difference, which is why I continue to see the word order in the OP as an exception, and the _und_ sentence suggests to me that there may be something about hypotheticals that allows V1 word order.


I hope you will not take this as an attack, it is certainly not meant as one. But I would like to word this rather strongly to demonstrate how I see the priorities. If there is anything cast in stone in German syntax then that V1 syntax is reserved for questions and imperatives. I wouldn't even be prepared to discuss the mere possibility of an exception from this rule for trifles like inflexibilities is the placing of adverbs. And even more as nobody said _als_ would be an adverb; it only behaves similar to an adverb.


----------



## elroy

Is it even behaving like an adverb, though?  In this construction, the only thing we can observe is that in the surface form, _als_ happens to occupy a position _in the linear word order_ (i.e. not necessarily the underlying syntactic word order) that _could_ be occupied by an adverb.  So far, no other evidence has been presented to support the claim that it is even behaving like an adverb.  So far, that claim seems to be akin to saying that in the sentence "Ich esse schon," _schon_ is behaving like an object because we could also have the sentence "Ich esse Fleisch."

I don't think it's trivial that the word order is inflexible.  It suggests that _als_ is not, in fact, part of the clause it precedes.  So how do we analyze it syntactically?  It seems to behave exactly like a subordinating conjunction with the exception that the word order is not what we would normally expect.

We can't dismiss what looks, acts, and quacks like V1 word order by simply invoking a rule that otherwise seems to be ironclad.  In linguistic analysis, we use the facts to derive rules; we don't use rules to explain the facts. 

If this example is too thorny, what about the _und_ example?  If that's not V1 word order, then what is going on?


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Das "und" steht hier m.E. nicht für eine Konjunktion, wie es normalerweise bei "und" der Fall ist, bei der dem Subjekt ein finites Verb folgt (in dieser Reihenfolge), sondern für ein Konditionaladverb,


Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> If there is anything cast in stone in German syntax then [it is] that V1 syntax is reserved for questions and imperatives.


First some apparent exceptions that really aren't:
"Habe kein Geld." ("ich" is understood)
"Weiß ich nicht." ("das" or similar is understood)

But how about
"Hätte ich Geld, dann würde ich..."
which is neither a question nor an imperative.  The construction seems to be related to
"Wenn ich Geld hätte, dann würde ich..."
which might rescue "Hätte ich..." from being an exception to V2: one might say that "wenn" has been "deleted".  But unlike with the "deleted" "Das" of "Das weiß ich nicht", here the word order changes.  Possible description:
"The subordinating conjunction "wenn" can be deleted, but when it is we don't retain subordinate word order (verb final); rather we use V1 order."

The above seems related to our "als" mystery.  in "als ob er Geld hätte" we have a subordinating conjunction ("ob") and the expected verb-final order.  But as with sub. conj. "wenn", when we delete "ob", we go to V1 order ("als hätte er kein Geld).  Why do I say this is V1?  Well in "als ob" we considered "als" to be outside the clause, which was introduced by "ob".  With "ob" gone, "als" is still most naturally viewed as outside the clause.  Plus the arguments elroy and I gave earlier that "als" is not a normal slot-1 adverbial.

Advantages of this way of looking at things:
- it gives a single explanation for the mystery of V1 in "Hätte ich Geld" and the weird role of "als" in "als hätte ich Geld"
- it might end the argument between berndf and elroy...

The "und stünden" sentences also seem to fall under this analysis.  The "semantically full" form would seem to be "und auch wenn mir Hindernisse stünden" with verb-final order induced by sub. conj. "wenn" and with "und" outside the sub. clause.  With "auch wenn" gone we go to V1, with "und" still outside.  (So I think elroy was right to bring up the "und stünden" sentences in the context of the "als hätte" construction.)

There's another sub. conj. that can be "deleted", and when it goes, so does verb-final: "dass".  But here we don't see V1.  Note that the three cases of V1 that I mention above all have to do with the equivalent of "if": "wenn" or "ob" (note that "als ob" is "as if" in English, and even in German I think "Er sprach, als wenn er viel Geld hätte" is understandable).  So we might say we get V1 when "wenn/ob" is understood but not present.

And this seems to be a path to rescuing Bernd's "V1 syntax is reserved for questions and imperatives":  We regard "Hast du Geld" as the result of deleting "ob" in "Ob du Geld hast".  These forms are clearly related: "Ich weiß nicht, ob du Geld hast" is semantically little different from "Ich weiß nicht - hast du Geld?"  So Bernd's acceptance of V1 in questions would be just a special, fourth, case of "V1 upon deletion of "wenn/ob".

(If the above way of looking at things is correct, it's really just a "neat repackaging" of things other people, especially elroy, have said or implied in the thread.)


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> But how about
> "Hätte ich Geld, dann würde ich..."


I accept this as a valid example where removal (not elision as an ellipsis would leave the word order unaltered as in your example _Habe kein Geld_) of a subordinating conjunctions produces V1 syntax (_wenn ich Geld hätte > hätte ich Geld_). I have to rethink my position.


----------



## screamerer

berndf said:


> Furthermore, the re-analysis of _als _as a non-subordinating clause conjunction is blocked by the fact that _als _does occupy a position within the clause:
> _Du siehst aus, als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen._
> and not
> _*Du siehst aus, als du könntest Schlaf gebrauchen._
> which means that in absence of the word it is normally "glued" to (_ob_), _als _behaves syntactically like an adverb and not like a conjunction.



Hi, berndf, and thanks for the info you've given so far (and the same goes for everyone else), really insightful.. .

My mind really rhymes with the concepts you've presented so far, especially as I have had quite a bit of exposure to the topic of inversion in English, and I believe that at the heart of it it's being infleuenced by a similar way of thinking.. .

But regarding that last idea you mentioned above, you say "_als_ does occupy a position within the clause": You suggested earlier -or so I understood- that inverted forms as the one in the OP are really no clauses, but are rather phrases (and that makes understandable the ommission of _ob_). So, it's like there really is no "positioning" with that inverted form, as the normal, sense-inducing flow of syntactical units that clauses of normal order naturally manifest is simply abscent.

Is it acceptable that _*als*_ there be simply regarded as a preposition?


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dan2

screamerer said:


> Is it acceptable that _*als*_ there be simply regarded as a preposition?


I don't see the justification for that.  Traditionally a preposition is a word that combines with a noun phrase (a noun, pronoun, article+adjective+noun, etc) to form a "prepositional phrase" (for ex., "*in* water", "*with *me", "*for *the old man"; prepositions in bold type).  Do you have an argument for viewing the "als" of "als könntest du" as fitting into this class?


----------



## screamerer

Dan2 said:


> I don't see the justification for that.  Traditionally a preposition is a word that combines with a noun phrase (a noun, pronoun, article+adjective+noun, etc) to form a "prepositional phrase" (for ex., "*in* water", "*with *me", "*for *the old man"; prepositions in bold type).  Do you have an argument for viewing the "als" of "als könntest du" as fitting into this class?



I was relating to berndf's and the others'. He referred to there being two versions of _*als*_. The phrase-conjuncion _*als *_in _*als ob*_ merits it's designation as one by combining with a subsequent subordinate (ob) that renders the rest of the construct as a phrase i.e. _*ob du Schlaf gebrauchen könntest*._

If *ob* was to be removed, then that particular inverted form _seems_ to fill the phrase requirement (for example, see Demiurg's #3 post above).. . Why? I myself understand it as that with verb-inverted forms, the normal, sense-inducing flow of syntactical units that clauses of normal order naturally manifest is simply abscent, thus:

*Adam stood behind the tree*. is a normal sentence that tells something. On the other hand,
*Behind the tree stood Adam*. doesn't induce the same sense in listners/readers. It's more like drawing a scene for the mind than telling something. The predicate feel is dropped here, and the whole construction is effictively (like) a phrase.. .

Or else?


----------



## Gernot Back

screamerer said:


> Du siehst aus, *als könntest du Schlaf gebrauchen.*


In this case, als is a subordinating conjunction, however, as an exception and like in the case of unintroduced subordinate clauses, it does not trigger the final position of the finite verb form. That's all:



			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Conjunction clauses are verb-last clauses. The finite verb form (= the verb form having a specific number and person) comes last in the clause. Cf. examples: _ist, hat, regnete, öffnet_.
> 
> Exceptions are clauses that are introduced by _als_ having the meaning of _als ob, wie wenn_. The finite verb form comes immediately after the conjunction _als_:
> 
> Es sah aus, als würde es gleich regnen.
> Er schaute so verbissen in die Kamera, als hätte er Zahnschmerzen.
> (See also Unreal comparative clause)


 http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Komplex/Form/eingeleitet.html#Anchor-23240


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> In this case, als is a subordinating conjunction, however, as an exception and like in the case of unintroduced subordinate clauses, it does not trigger the final position of the finite verb form. That's all:


That is a symptomatic description we all agree on and that avoids the discussion we are having but doesn't solve it. Well, maybe there is nothing to solve and we stay with it. But I find it unsatisfactory.


----------



## Rafeind

Kann es nicht einfach sein, dass es etwas mit den Konjunktiv zu tun hat? Es gibt ähnliche Sätze in Isländisch: "Værir þú hér" = "Wärest du hier". Da gibt es zwar häufiger denn Möglichkeit V1 Wortstellung zu nutzen, aber bei Sätzen mit Konjunktiv hört es sich nicht so literarisch an, wie ohne. Und im Deutschen wo der Konjunktiv häufiger gleich dem Indikativ klingt braucht man manchmal diese Wortstellung um eindeutig zu sein (wäre zumindest meine Vermutung, warum die nicht ausgestorben ist).


----------

